
[video] Introducing Apple File System - aroch
https://developer.apple.com/videos/play/wwdc2016/701/
======
dman
Any good technical reason why this video isnt viewable in chrome?

~~~
aroch
I believe Safari's HLS implementation is incompatible with Chromes. You can
load the stream in VLC though:
[http://devstreaming.apple.com/videos/wwdc/2016/701q0pnn0ietc...](http://devstreaming.apple.com/videos/wwdc/2016/701q0pnn0ietcautcrv/701/hls_vod_mvp.m3u8)

